# Americans in the Algarve



## kctraveler (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello! 

For any Americans in the Algarve that would like to meet other Americans, we are having a coffee on Tuesday, May 9th. Message me for the details...or if you want to be notified about upcoming gatherings. You can't be too cautious, so we're not posting details to everyone. This will be our first meetup...sorry for the late notice!


----------



## jteleia (Jun 17, 2017)

*An American Coming to the Algarve*

Hi, Saw your post and wondered how the meet up went. I'll be coming to the Algarve in October and would really like to meet up with some expats-Americans especially to hear about what life is really like there. I am checking out several places in Europe to move to and find it best to find others to connect with right away. Can you let me know what's happening with the American meet up group or let me know if you'd like to connect when I get there? Thanks so much, Jeanne


----------



## jteleia (Jun 17, 2017)

*American coming to the Algarve*

Hi, Saw your post and wondered how the meet up went. I'll be coming to the Algarve in October and would really like to meet up with some expats-Americans especially to hear about what life is really like there. I am checking out several places in Europe to move to and find it best to find others to connect with right away. Can you let me know what's happening with the American meet up group or let me know if you'd like to connect when I get there? Thanks so much, Jeanne


----------

